# [SOLVED] Dell PC didn't boot up - get beeps



## loup1818 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi, after 3 yrs gd service, my PC won't boot - I have a Dell Precision T3400, connected to 2 monitors, a pair of speakers, & a scanner, on XP OS.

I had shutdown all the way as I do every few weeks, and upon pressing the pc power button, nothing happens. Through the speakers I hear a beep, followed by a 2 second pause, then another beep.... and so it goes on and on. I tried plugging the PC into another socket, but still got the beeping.

I know beep codes mean something based on bios - which I'm not sure what bios I have.

To stop the beeping, I shutoff the battery backup, and each time I turned on the backup the beeping restarted - I now realized the beeping has stopped when I turn the backup on again (if that means something).

Well thank you for you time and talent!

-Lou


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell PC didn't boot up - get beeps*

Have you checked the Dell Diagnostic lights?


One single repeated beep related to a RAM problem. Try reseating your RAM.
If there is more than one stick, remove all but the one closest to the CPU and see what happens.


----------



## loup1818 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Dell PC didn't boot up - get beeps*

Thx you very much - resetting ram worked!

Pls close this issue and thank you again!


----------

